# اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!



## candy shop (11 مارس 2008)

الرجل يحب:

1ـ يبحث عن رزقه
2 ـ يكفي منزله
3 ـ السلطة
وهذه نظريات نفسية، والنظريات الإنسانية توضح أن هناك تدرجا في الحاجات للإنسان عند المستوى الأدنى تكون غرائز الإنسان وحاجاته في المحافظة على رضائه الجسماني، أي أن يبحث عن لقمة العيش؛ لكي يستطيع القيادة عند إشباع هذه الحاجات النفسية الدافعة لإشباع الحاجات النفسية والاجتماعية، يريد الآن احترام الناس له. عند المستوى الأعلى، عند اكتساب قمة الخبرة يبحث عن السلطة والقوة.


الرجل يكره:

1ـ عدم وجود القوامة.
2 ـ عدم القدرة على الصرف.
3 ـ عدم احترام الناس له.
يريد أن يشعر من كل من حوله خاصة زوجته بأنه مصدر قوة.


ومن هي المرأة التي يحبها؟

- يوجد مركز للحب موجود في المخ، فهناك شخصية معينة ضمن الشخصيات كلها هي التي تنطبق عليها المواصفات الموجودة في خياله، فمن يوم الولادة إلى أن يصل إلى 12 سنة يبدأ تكوين شخصية المرأة في خيال الرجل، وهذه الشخصية التي تكونت في مركز الحب حسبما غرزته الأم من الصغر في الطفل تبدأ بتكوين الشخصية التي يريد أن يحبها.
وهناك مواصفات عامة للمرأة التي يحبها الرجل وهي: الرومانسية– احترام الرجل– احترام الحياة الزوجية– حبها لربنا– تريد الإنجاب، وهذه نقطة لا نختلف عليها، .


كيف يجذب النساء؟

ـ يكون ذلك بالعقل والمال، وتوجد أشياء أخرى يضيفها علماء النفس مثل: الشكل والمظهر، ولكنها تأتي بعد العقل والمال، ولذلك الوسامة هي آخر شيء، فللرجل قياسات أخرى لذلك نجد أجمل نساء العالم أحبوا رجالا لا يتسمون بالوسامة، فالسيدة كلما كانت جميلة تحب في الرجل العقل والمال والشخصية.


امتى الرجل يبتدي يبص برة!!

ـ إذا كانت زوجته غير مهتمة به، أو بالمنزل وغير عاطفية، وهناك نواح أخرى كثيرة منها أن تكون نكدية فلا يمكن أن تكون المرأة تكفيه من كل شيء، وهو يبحث عن أخرى إلا إذا كان مختلا أو قليل العقل أو زير نساء، أو توجد نواحي قصور في تربيته في طفولته، فالطفل منذ ولادته إلى سن 12 إذا كان لديه اضطراب أو مشكلة في التربية ينشأ مترددا، وينتقل من امرأة لأخرى، كما توجد الشخصية الهستيرية التي إذا شعرت بعدم الأمان تبحث عنه مع شخص آخر، كذلك يجب على المرأة أن يكون أسلوبها جذابا معه، وتشعره دائما بأهميته وتسمعه كأنه شيء كبير جدا بالنسبة لها، تقول له أطيب الكلام.


مدى اهتمامه
بالرومانسية؟

ـ الرجل يهمه جدا الرومانسية والتي تكسب دائما، هي المرأة الرومانسية، وليس شكلها فيمكن أن تكون شديدة الجمال، ولكن دميمة الخلق والعكس صحيح.


كيف يريد
أن تعامله زوجته؟

أولا ـ عندما يأتي الزوج للمنزل فلا تقابله بالمشاكل، ولكن بعد أخذ قسط من الراحة تحكي لـه؛ حتى لا يكره دخول المنزل، ويجب أيضا اختيار الوقت المناسب لطلب شيء.
ثانيا ـ يجب أن يكون هناك جو رومانسي في المنزل، فالرجل ليس مصدر الإنفاق فقط.
ثالثا ـ التجمل لـه والاستعداد لمقابلته، فلا تتزيني للخروج فقط؛ لكي لا ينظر لامرأة أخرى.


أكثر صفة يحبها،
وأكثر صفة يكرهها؟

ـ أكثر صفة يحبها هي أن تشعره زوجته بأنوثتها، وبأنها ليست مسترجلة، وأنه شيء كبير جدا، وأنها أضعف منه وأكثر صفة يكرهها أنه يشعر بأنها نِِدّ لـه، وأنها مسترجلة، فالقوة ليست أن تساوي نفسها بالرجل، فبالهدوء تستطيع أن تجعله يمشي خلفها، ويجب أن تأخذه بالمنطق؛ لكي تفهمه مدى صحة رأيها، فكلما كانت أعلى عقلا تستوعب الآخر، وتستطيع أن تحور رأيه لرأيها، والعقل الأذكى هو الذي يستطيع أن يمتلك، فالرجل يحب أن تسمعه زوجته، وأكثر كلمة مكروهة ومرفوضة هي «أنا مثلي مثلك».


الخائن والكذاب؟

ـ هو شخصية ضد المجتمع، فالرجل الخائن أو الكذاب خائن العهد مع زوجته أو كذب عليها، فانحرافه يبدأ من الصغر، وسببه سوء في التربية، فكما أكدنا أن الطفل منذ ولادته إلى سن 12 سنة تتشكل شخصيته خلال هذه الفترة، وهي التي يضطرب فيها سلوكه والكثير من صفاته بشكل مضاد للمجتمع، وكذبه وسيلة للتبرير ويخون ويصبح عدوانيا ويضايق من حوله ويكون كثير الشجار مع زوجته؛ لكثرة كذبه ويتذمر ويسرق، فالأم تلعب دورا مهما جداً في تربية الشخصية، فأم لديها اضطراب تربي ابنا مضطربا، وقد يكون سبب الخيانة عوامل بيولوجية: أسباب وراثية، عوامل اجتماعية، اضطراب الجو العاطفي داخل الأسرة بين الأب والأم، غياب القدوة من نساء في المجتمع، الظروف الاقتصادية الضاغطة. كل ذلك يؤدي إلى إنسان خائن لا يواجه ويكذب، وأهم عامل في اضطراب السلوك غياب السلطة الرادعة أي السلطة العليا التي توجه الإنسان، وهذه السلطة تتمثل في قيم المجتمع والوالدين، فإذا كانت الأنا الأعلى أو السلطة العليا منهارة تؤدي لذلك فيجب أن نعلمه وننبهه باستمرار، ومحاولة مواجهته حتى الخيانة يجب أن تواجه.ولكن يجب المسامحة مع العقاب؛ حتى لا يكرر هذا السلوك، ويمكن تجنب هذا السلوك من البداية عن طريق استقرار الأسرة واتحادها، والأم هي الحصن الأول الدفاعي للأسرة؛ لذلك يجب أن نقي الأطفال من البداية؛ لكي لا يكون الرجل خائنا أو كاذابا.


غيرة الزوج
من نجاح زوجته؟

ـ إذا كانت المرأة ناجحة في عملها فهي تمتلك رجاحة العقل، وطبيعة الرجل والنفس الإنسانية أن يكون هو ناجحا عن زوجته، ولكن ليس من المفترض أن يدفعها للخلف، الحل أنه يجب أن يصلح من نفسه، وأن يكون مساويا زوجته؛ لذلك عند الاختيار يجب أن يكون هناك تناسب بين الزوجة وزوجها، يجب وجود صفات متناسقة تجعلهما يستمران.


ناكر الجميل؟

ـ نكران الجميل شيء سيئ ومرفوض. هذا الشخص يكون به خلل معين في الشخصية والحل في مواجهته.


الثرثار خارج المنزل
أبكم داخله؟

ـ من المفترض في الزوج أن يكون اجتماعيا ومرحا وذا وجه سمح؛ لكي يحبه أولاده وليكون صديقا لهم ويستطيع استيعابهم فإذا استوعب الأب الأولاد داخل المنزل فلن يخرجوا عن سيطرته.


الحنون قبل الزواج غير
مبال بعد الزواج؟

ـ هنا حدث خلل من الزوجة فتبحث عن أسبابه وتصلحه.


ماذا يطلب منها؟

ـ من المهم جداً أن تتفهم زوجها وأن تعرف نقاط ضعفه؛ حتى تستطيع استيعابه ويجب أن تعلم ما هي الأشياء التي يحبها وماذا يكره؛ حتى تتحدث معه، وتبدأ معه الحديث؛ لتحاول أن تزيل عبء المنزل عليه فلا تهتم بمظهرها فقط ولا تهتم بالمنزل.​


----------



## mrmr120 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

بجد ياكاندى موضوع اكثر من تحفة 
بجد جميل اوى اوى وياريت الكل يستفاد منة
تسلميلنا ياقمراية​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد ياكاندى موضوع اكثر من تحفة
> بجد جميل اوى اوى وياريت الكل يستفاد منة
> تسلميلنا ياقمراية​




ميرسى يا حبيبتى لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

الله يا  كاندي  
موضوع  بجد بجد  روووووووووووووعه  
تسلم ايديك حبيبتي  
ربنا  يبارك حياتك وبيتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



فادية قال:


> الله يا  كاندي
> موضوع  بجد بجد  روووووووووووووعه
> تسلم ايديك حبيبتي
> ربنا  يبارك حياتك وبيتك​



ميرسى اوى لتشجيعك يا فاديه

ربنا يوفقك  ويسعدك​


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

*موضوع رائع ومميز يا كاندي*
*بجد تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## سيزار (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

تسلم ايدك يا استاذتنا الفاضله ( كاندى ) بصراحه موضوع كامل وموزون جدا وكلام فعلا لو الرجل او المرأه تعى الى كل كلمه فيه لكان حال الناس اتغير كتيرررررررررررررررر..


هوضح نقطه صغيره كدا عن الرجل بعد اذنك يا ست الكل .............#

الرجل يحب المرأه العاقله الذكيه وممكن اقول اذكى منه ويكون تفيكريها ايجابى بناء ومع ذلك اقول حينما تكون معه وبقربه تتحول الى امرأه بسيطه لينه ولا تفرض ذكائها عليه .. بل تختزنه للظروف الخارجه عن اطار الاسره

الرجل يريد الحنان فأن عرفتى وقت احتياجه الى الحنان فلا تبخلى عليه وتأكدى بعد ذلك انه لا يتركك ابدا ولا ينظر هنا او هناك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مرفوض تماما لدى الرجل العاقل والمفكر والذى لديه القدره على تحليل المواقف واستنتاج احداثها ان تقول زوجته له المفروض ان تفعل وتفعل وتسوى وتعمل الى اخر هذا الكلام .......... خطاء جسيم يعم ب الضيق الاسرى وعدم وجود حوار بناء لديهم 

وشكرا الى الاخت العظيمه كاندى لاثاره هذا الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

حقا كاندى 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
واروع ما فية تكامل جوانبة
وعلية فلنلتقى فى موضوعى الجديد
نكدية - عنيدة - ثرثارة - متقلبة- اكتشفى عيوبك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومميز يا كاندي*
> *بجد تسلم ايدك*​




ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



سيزار قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استاذتنا الفاضله ( كاندى ) بصراحه موضوع كامل وموزون جدا وكلام فعلا لو الرجل او المرأه تعى الى كل كلمه فيه لكان حال الناس اتغير كتيرررررررررررررررر..
> 
> 
> هوضح نقطه صغيره كدا عن الرجل بعد اذنك يا ست الكل .............#
> ...




اشكرا على الاضافه الجميله 

وموفقه جدا عليها

تعليق رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> واروع ما فية تكامل جوانبة
> وعلية فلنلتقى فى موضوعى الجديد
> ...



شكراااااااااااا يا وليم

على التعليق الجميل

وكمان موضوعك حلو اوى​


----------



## soheir (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

اللة يا كاندي علي الكلام الجميل دة تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 الموضوع حلو اوي و يعيش ايدك وتكتب لينا علشان نتعلم ونستفيد منك اوي  
انا بحب الموضيع الي انتي بتكتبيها اوي


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



soheir قال:


> اللة يا كاندي علي الكلام الجميل دة تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي و يعيش ايدك وتكتب لينا علشان نتعلم ونستفيد منك اوي
> انا بحب الموضيع الي انتي بتكتبيها اوي



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

وللكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 انا فرحانه اوي يا ماما كاندي علشان حضرتك بتردي عليا ويريت كل الاعضاء يكونوا زيك كده في انك بتهتمي بالاعضاء وتردي عليهم بجد انا بحبك حتي من غير معرفك انا ايريني جورج هي الي معرفاني علي المنتدي و علي حضرتك


----------



## anoja (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

يقول الرجل في المرأة مايشاء، وتفعل المرأة بالرجل ماتشاء    

( سدني )
ان قوه المراه في ضعفها ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> انا فرحانه اوي يا ماما كاندي علشان حضرتك بتردي عليا ويريت كل الاعضاء يكونوا زيك كده في انك بتهتمي بالاعضاء وتردي عليهم بجد انا بحبك حتي من غير معرفك انا ايريني جورج هي الي معرفاني علي المنتدي و علي حضرتك



انا كمان يا حبيبتى سعيده بمعرفتك

واكيد فى اعضاء كتير زيى بيردوا برضه

ايرينى كمان حبيبتى اوى​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



anoja قال:


> يقول الرجل في المرأة مايشاء، وتفعل المرأة بالرجل ماتشاء
> 
> ( سدني )
> ان قوه المراه في ضعفها ميرسي ليكي يا قمر



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

*موضوع فعلا جميل والجميل اللى فيه ان الرجال والنساء موافقون *​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *موضوع فعلا جميل والجميل اللى فيه ان الرجال والنساء موافقون *​



شكراااااااااااااااا على رأيك الجميل فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## solevya (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*

_موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش بقولك خسارتك فى البلد دى
بس ححكيلك قصة طريفة سمعتها فى قناة اغابى عم الدكتور مجدى اسحاق وهى بالاكتر تتدعو للتعجب
كان يوجد خلاف بين رجل وزوجته فاستغلت الزوجة فرصة عيد ميلاده واحضرت هدية
واعدت عشاء رومانسى واضاءت الشموع واحضرت تورتة
وعند اقتراب موعد رجوع زوجها اطفات الانوار واضاءت الشموع وعند دخول زوجا ماذا تتوقعى ردة فعله
زعق وقال ماتنور النور خالونا نشوف خلق ربنا
فماذا تقولين لهاذا الرجل
وما كان من الزوجة الا انها قالت لدكتور مجدى كان نفسى امسك التورتة البسها فى وشه
معلش طولت عاليكى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى لاجل ضعفى​_


----------



## candy shop (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرفي كل شئ عن الرجل!*



solevya قال:


> _موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مش بقولك خسارتك فى البلد دى
> بس ححكيلك قصة طريفة سمعتها فى قناة اغابى عم الدكتور مجدى اسحاق وهى بالاكتر تتدعو للتعجب
> كان يوجد خلاف بين رجل وزوجته فاستغلت الزوجة فرصة عيد ميلاده واحضرت هدية
> ...




ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ولتشجيعك

اما الزوج اكيد غلطان مليون فى الميه

لان الزوجه حبت تعمل جو جميل

وهو استقبله بجفا

اتمنى كل زوج يقرا الموضوع والتعليق ده​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2009)

_كالعاده كل موضوعاتك  ( أكبر )
من أى تقييم ( لروعتها )
لكن لى عتاب ,, أنت بتقوى الستات علينا
أحنا غلابه هههههههههه ( أنا بضحك )
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## لي شربل (8 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو candy كتييييييييييير حلو الموضوع 
وأديش حلو أن يكون ما بين الزوجين محبة فالمحبة تستر كثرة العيوب
ومن خلالها يستطيع الزوجان تعديل أخطاؤهما وبها الطريقة 
مو بيتواجد زوج خائن أو زوجة مهملة فكلاهما يسعي لأرضاء الأخر بمحبة الرب .
الله معك .*​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (8 مارس 2009)

*بجد يا كاندى موضوع جميل




وبجد استفد منه كله




موضوع رائع ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2009)

الموضوع اكتر من روعه يا كاندى
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

بغاية الروعة موضوعك كاندي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _كالعاده كل موضوعاتك ( أكبر )​_
> _من أى تقييم ( لروعتها )_
> _لكن لى عتاب ,, أنت بتقوى الستات علينا_
> _أحنا غلابه هههههههههه ( أنا بضحك )_
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا نهيسى

وبعد يقدر يقدر على الر جاله  ههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك​


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو candy كتييييييييييير حلو الموضوع *
> 
> *وأديش حلو أن يكون ما بين الزوجين محبة فالمحبة تستر كثرة العيوب*
> *ومن خلالها يستطيع الزوجان تعديل أخطاؤهما وبها الطريقة *
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد يا كاندى موضوع جميل​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا بوسى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع اكتر من روعه يا كاندى
> ميرسى ليكى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكى​


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بغاية الروعة موضوعك كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------

